# Cutting boards



## tomwilson74 (Jul 25, 2019)

Finally made a few cutting boards. Maple and Padauk, 
Walnut and Cherry.
What are you guys using for “feet” on your boards?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks for the inspiration! I've made a couple much simpler designs, but have plans to make more like yours! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 25, 2019)

@Tony


----------



## DKMD (Jul 25, 2019)

Nice work! I love that walnut/cherry combo, and I’m a sucker for a nice end-grain cutting board.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JLTibbetts (Jul 26, 2019)

I got feet for boards from Flea Bay. A pack of 100 clear silicone with ss screws was less than $20 delivered.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Screw-on-R...hash=item287bc181e2:m:myXZrVZwsY7neBCC36b89Eg


----------



## Tony (Jul 26, 2019)

I've never used the ones James referenced above. I use these from Home Depot:


 

My advice is to never use black ones. In my experience, they transer marks to the boards under them if you stack them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 26, 2019)

Cool looking boards Tom

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 26, 2019)

found similar feet on Amazon; large pack!!! and SS screws.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 26, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> found similar feet on Amazon; large pack!!! and SS screws.


Can you post the link? Thx


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 26, 2019)

TimR said:


> Can you post the link? Thx



Will get the link in a bit from home. Don't have the greatest access while I goof off at work.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 26, 2019)

This is one set. Search “cutting board feet” on Amazon and you will be overwhelmed with choices. I made sure to get a set with SS screws.

Edit: that is a strange thumb.....but the link is there.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Garry... Edit the link and remove the http:\\ from it, just use the www on and it'll work. Or you can create a hyperlink, type text for the link, highlight with mouse, and clink the chain link above the post. and paste the URL in the pop up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## frankp (Sep 30, 2019)

I've never understood putting feet on a cutting board... then you can't use both sides of it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

